

How much should i pay for respected hackers to write programming tutorials? - gusman

I'm owner of a site( Guchex.com )  that we have launched some days ago and we are reaching very respected bloggers to write on our platform, how much should i offer them to write. We don't have any idea.
======
mooism2
Do you have any idea how much it's worth to you?

